# Sending Documents to Spain



## John&Sandra P (Jun 10, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience of sending documents quickly and safely to Spain. 

We decided to use the Royal Mail international tracking service. Our Power of Attorney has found its way to France where it has been stuck for almost a week. 

A second document I sent has made its way to Glasgow after two days which I could probably walk in that time.

The tracking is useless, it tells me the Power of Attorney is in France, but Royal Mail can do nothing about it and who knows when it will either come back or get to Spain. The one in Glasgow will get there "at some point" 

I'm not sure if I have just been very unlucky or if this is common place. 

Does anyone know the best way to get documents from UK to Spain safely and quickly?

John&Sandra


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Worst thing you can ever do is use registered post /recorded delivery. I've always found that it will take nigh on 3 weeks. The Royal Mail tracking system, as you say , is useless. If I send anything UK to Spain or vice -versa normal post it will arrive in 3-4 days.
Anything recorded Spain appears to ensure that the chain of evidence is cast iron & it takes forever.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We used DHL and although expensive was there next day, you can use the level of service you need but the faster you need it the more it costs. Can only say good things about the people and the fact they delivered (NPI) what they promised.


----------



## John&Sandra P (Jun 10, 2015)

Simon22 said:


> We used DHL and although expensive was there next day, you can use the level of service you need but the faster you need it the more it costs. Can only say good things about the people and the fact they delivered (NPI) what they promised.


I looked at DHL and i'm glad to hear it works as I was tempted after my royal mail experience but wasn't sure if it was any better. I think I'll use them in future as I can't believe the royal mail service is anything other than a waste of time and money


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My experience of DHL has been that it ships rapido as far as Amsterdam, where it gets put into the normal snail-mail (with the emphasis on "snail")


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Agree with Simon. Use a reputable courier service like FedEx, UPS or DHL. All equally good.
I haven't had documents couriered to Spain but we sold some UK properties whilst living in Prague and needed to sign legal docs connected with the sale....took 24 hours, a guy on a motorbike turned up with the docs, we signed them, he took them for despatch to our UK lawyer.
Reliable, speedy and relatively inexpensive service.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I stopped using RM a couple of years ago and book through Interparcel or Parcel2go

I sent a 2kg parcel to New Jersey ( courier) the same day I sent similar to Windermere (RM)...the USA parcel arrived the next day, the UK parcel took four days.


----------

